
5 Things You Need to Consider Before Embarking on a Startup or Your “Killer App” - devNoise
http://easternstandard.com/blog/2016/01/5-things-you-need-consider-embarking-startup-or-building-your-killer-app
======
yaworsk
Like the article, thanks for sharing but what would you be selling to
universities that would be $9.99/month and only be sold once, or have one
license? Also, wouldn't it be 1300 * $10 * 12 months = 156K not 1.5M?

